# Mit VB einen Monitor ausschalten!?



## SpeedyX (28. September 2010)

Hallo, ich wollte mal Fragen, ob man mit VB auch einen Bildschirm ausschalten kann. Also dass man ein Programm erstellt, dass immer den rechten Bildschirm deaktiviert und nach dem schließen einer Anwendung wieder aktiviert. Ich habe nämlich Dualscreen und muss bei vielen Spielen den anderen Bildschirm vorher über das Kontextmenü des Dektops auf Bildschirmauflösung klicken und dann die andere Anzeige deaktivieren. Das ist zwar nicht schwer, aber ginge das irgendwie auch anders? Das wäre echt cool.
Danke schonmal im voraus.
MFG
SpeedyX

PS: Ich habe schon nirsoftcmd empfohlen bekommen, aber versteh das irgendwie nicht. Also wenn es geht währ noch am einfachsten ne Batch-Datei.


----------



## Nico Graichen (2. Oktober 2010)

Hi

http://www.google.de/search?q=turn+...&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a

Das sollte dir helfen


----------

